# c'était / c'étaient + pluriel



## Robinvn

Bonjour,

Je doute de la formulation correcte de cette phrase:

_Après le fiasco de son projet de réforme à la base, Goulart, à son tour, était persuadé que la source des problèmes économiques était à chercher auprès des élites. *C’étaient* également elles qui restreignaient son pouvoir. _

Je me demande s'il faut utiliser _c'était_ ou _c'étaient_...

Merci pour tout conseil!
Robin

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi c'est / ce sont + pluriel.


----------



## zaby

C’étaient également elles ...
Ce sont également elles ...

Il faut bien utiliser le pluriel, (bizarrement) le verbe ne s'accorde pas avec le sujet réel "ce" mais avec le sujet logique "elles".

Cette fiche de grammaire explique également que l'ont peut garder le singulier devant "eux", "ceux", ou plusieurs noms coordonnés dont le premier est au singulier.

AJOUT:
Naturellement j'aurais voté pour "c'étaient" (accord du verbe avec le sujet logique "elles" et non avec "ce").

Ce site explique que c'est la forme la plus soutenue, mais qu'il est possible d'écrire "c'est + pluriel" dans certains cas, cette tournure étant plus familière.
Ici, on aurait pu dire "c'était également elles".


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Je crois qu'il y a confusion : Robinvn propose une phrase avec le gallicisme "c'est .... qui", "c'est ... que".
la règle de base est que quoi qu'il y ait entre "c'est" et "qui/que", on reste à "c'est"
"c'est nous qui avons ..."
"c'est elles qui ont ..."

"c'est les anglais qui vont ..."
voire avec "qui/que" implicite :
- Qui à fait ça ?
- C'est nous (sous entendu "qui avons fait ça")
- C'est eux (qui ont fait ça)
- C'est elles (qui ont fait ça)

Par contre, s'il n'y a pas "qui/que" rattaché à "c'est", ce n'est plus la même structure et "ce/c'" reprend le genre et le nombre du terme qu'il remplace :
- Qui sont ces gens ?
- Ce sont des anglais.

Il semble que, devant l'erreur systématique en langage parlé, on a régularisé des formes du genre "ce sont .... qui/que ..." tel l'exemple des problèmes dans la fiche de grammaire. Admettons! Mais, alors la fiche est incomplète car on dit toujours :"c'est moi / c'est toi / c'est nous / c'est vous / c'est eux / c'est elles ... qui" et non "ce suis moi/ c'es toi / ce sommes nous/ c'êtes vous/ ce sont eux / ce sont elles ... qui..."

Et , dans la phrase demandée, "c'était elles qui restreignaient son pouvoir" comme "c'est elles qui restreignent ..."


----------



## zaby

Pour moi (mais c'est peut-être faux), "qui" ne change rien.
_Ce sont toujours les forts qui ont le dessus_

Le site explique qu'on utilise le singulier avec _vous_ et _nous_, j'étendrais cela à _moi_ et _toi_. On dit _c'est moi_, qu'il y ait une relative qui suive ou non


----------



## MissEliott

Bonjour à tous

Dit-on :

C'était des pierres

ou alors

C'étaient des pierres

(comme on dirait au présent c'est des pierres et ce sont des pierres)

Merci à tous


----------



## Agnès E.

Je dirais : *c'étaient des pierres*, mais je pense que, comme l'on accepte (à l'oral en tout cas) _c'est des pierres_, on peut tolérer (dans un texte reproduisant un dialogue, par exemple) _c'était des pierres_... mais pas dans un texte plus soutenu, je ne crois pas.


----------



## Dam's

Bonjour MissEliott,

A l'oral, c'est la même chose (ça se prononce pareil). 
Par contre dans un texte écrit, il faudrait écrire c'étaient des pierres. 

En fait, je suis de l'avis d'Agnès.


----------



## geve

Pour moi, "c'étaient" paraît vraiment bizarre. Le sujet grammatical du verbe est "ce" (c'), donc singulier. Comme le sujet réel ("des pierres") est placé après le verbe, j'aurais tendance à ne pas accorder...

Ah non, en fait j'ai tort (en tout cas pour l'usage littéraire) : voici ce que dit mon Grevisse abrégé :


> Le verbe *être* ayant pour sujet le pronom *ce* se met ordinairement au pluriel quand l'attribut est un nom pluriel ou un pronom de la 3ème personne du pluriel ; - le singulier s'emploie aussi (mais plus couramment dans la langue familière que dans l'usage littéraire) : _Ce sont de braves enfants_ (Ac.). - _Ceux qui vivent, ce sont ceux qui luttent_ (Hugo). -_ Ce sont eux qui ont développé l'irrigation_ (A. Siegfried). // _Ce n'est pas des visages, c'est des masques_ (A. France). - _L'enfer, c'est les autres_ (J.-P. Sartre).


 
Choisissez votre camp, donc : Sartre ou Hugo ?


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

D'après ce que j'ai appris, il faut bien faire l'accord dans ce cas-ci, mais Pennac, lui, il ne l'a pas fait. Il est facultatif, l'accord ? Ou cela appartient plutôt à la langue parlée ou informelle ? Merci d'avance, à tôt

_On n'ouvrait que rarement ces reliures silencieuses [...] Au-dessous, la cave de la maison était la réplique exacte de la bibliothèque [...] mêmes auteurs, mêmes titres [...] mais en éditions courantes. *C'était ceux-là* qu'on lisait, les livres de la cave._
*De " La fée carabine " par Daniel Pennac*

GonzalO


----------



## Ploupinet

J'aurais dit comme toi, mais visiblement il ne faut mettre cette expression au pluriel que dans le cas d'une énumération 


> − Le gallicisme _c'est_ reste au singulier
> ♦ quand il est suivi d'une somme, d'un nombre d'heures, d'une quantité au plur.
> ♦ quand il est suivi de plusieurs subst. au sing. ou dont le premier est au sing.
> *Rem.* Sauf dans le cas d'une énumération. _Ce sont_.
> ♦ dans les interr. _est-ce là...? qu'est-ce que?_
> *Rem.* La plupart des écrivains évitent d'écrire _sont-ce là...? _par souci d'euphonie.
> ♦ devant une prép. _Dans la jeunesse, les pensées me venaient en sonnets; maintenant c'est en maximes_ (Sainte-Beuve, _Pensées et maximes,_1840, p. 15).
> ♦ avec le pron. _en._ _C'en est_ :
> ♦ ds l'expr. _si ce n'est._ Excepté, sinon.
> ♦ devant _nous_ et _vous_ (_cf. supra_ I A 1 c _c'est_ valeur d'identification)
> *Rem.* Dans tous les autres cas, _c'est_ ou _ce sont_ sont empl. concurremment devant un plur., bien que _c'est_ + subst. ou pron. plur. soit plus fam.


----------



## Yvan 6

Le verbe être précédé de "ce" ou "c' " se met au pluriel s'il est suivi d'un nom au pluriel, d'une énumération ou d'un pronom de la troisième personne du pluriel.


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas d'après le TLFI  (Cela dit je suis d'accord avec l'accord )


----------



## Yvan 6

Relevé dans TLFI ( qui n'est pas la Bible) " Ces Anciens, c'étaient des hommes ."


----------



## geve

Enfin, ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'on a le choix... Comme je l'avais soigneusement recopié de mon Grevisse dans l'autre fil :


> Le verbe *être* ayant pour sujet le pronom *ce* se met ordinairement au pluriel quand l'attribut est un nom pluriel ou un pronom de la 3ème personne du pluriel ; - le singulier s'emploie aussi (mais plus couramment dans la langue familière que dans l'usage littéraire) : _Ce sont de braves enfants_ (Ac.). - _Ceux qui vivent, ce sont ceux qui luttent_ (Hugo). -_ Ce sont eux qui ont développé l'irrigation_ (A. Siegfried). // _Ce n'est pas des visages, c'est des masques_ (A. France). - _L'enfer, c'est les autres_ (J.-P. Sartre).


Et moi j'ai plutôt tendance à causer familier (donc, au singulier).  Enfin dans la question de ce fil ça ne change rien à l'oral ("c'était" et "c'étaient" se prononcent pareil), par contre la différence s'entend au présent ("c'est", "ce sont"). _C'est ces livres-là qu'on lit. __Ce sont ces livres-là qu'on lit._


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que le verbe "être" doit prendre la marque du pluriel ? 

"Ces catégories, nous ne les avions jusqu'à présent jamais envisagées comme telles, *c'était *des moyens pour aborder d'autres questions"

"Ces catégories, nous ne les avions jusqu'à présent jamais envisagées comme telles, *c'étaient *des moyens pour aborder d'autres questions"


----------



## Nadiejda

Bonsoir,

Le deuxième plairait évidemment davantage aux (puristes) grammairiens, cela dit les deux sont corrects puisque l'on considère de plus en plus "c'est", "c'était" comme des présentatifs. D'ailleurs, Proust lui-même emploie le singulier alors... ;o)
Au passé simple, par contre, "ce furent" s'impose.


----------



## Mout

pourquoi tu l'imposes au futur simple et pas à l'imparfait ?


----------



## Nadiejda

Question d'usage, je suppose...je ne suis pas grammairienne, désolée. 
Ceci dit, pour éviter d'avoir à se poser ce genre de questions, la phrase peut être tournée autrement :

"Ces catégories, nous ne les avions jusqu'à présent jamais envisagées comme telles : elles n'ont été que des moyens pour aborder d'autres questions"

PS : pas futur mais passé simple. Ceci dit, au futur également, je mettrais sans hésiter "ce seront" s'il me fallait choisir.


----------



## madolo

Mout said:


> pourquoi tu l'imposes au futur simple et _pas à_ _l'imparfait _?


 parce que phonétiquement , c'est la même chose


----------



## Anikam

Il semblerait que mon cher (qu'est-ce que j'aime cet auteur !) Patrick Modiano ait choisi le camp de Sartre. Il écrit en effet :

"Les trois ou quatre années qui ont suivi, *c'était* souvent les mêmes itinéraires, les mêmes rues, et pourtant j'allais de plus en plus loin."
(_Dans le café de la jeunesse perdue_, Quarto Gallimard, page 934)

Personnellement, j'aurais mis "*c'étaient*", mais c'est parce qu'on m'a dit un jour que si les deux étaient admis, l'accord au pluriel était "plus littéraire".


----------

